# New Haynie 25 Magnum



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Well folks, through much debate, analyzing, discussions with friends and fellow 2coolers, and yes eating crow on how I would never buy a Haynie; I went down to Chris’s Marine last Friday and specked out a new Haynie 25 Magnum and gave them a deposit.

What I’ve learned (the hard way) is that Haynie’s might not be the most refined boats out there, they are definitely well built vessels designed for fishing. The Magnum is also a rough water eating machine (Epi Garza proved that to me in his 25 Mag in 22-25mph Galveston Bay conditions) and runs like a Caddy. It’s definitely a functional boat


The best part about ordering a new Haynie is being able to sit down and speck out every little detail on the boat. Years of wanting certain things, not needing others or simply having to adapt to what you have all went away when I was able to select every detail I wanted on the boat. It can be a little overwhelming, but it was definitely very satisfying when done (about 3hrs later). 

My rig is as follows:
-25 Mag
-250 Merc Pro XS (It will still push the boat at 58-60mph, is 140lbs lighter than the Verado which helps with draft, and saves some coin over the Verado - this was a very calculated selection for what I wanted the boat to do)
-Trim tabs with lighted gauge 
-Lowrance HDS9
-36V MinnKota iPilot 
-ACR battery switch 
-Dual 8’ PP Blades mounted to a Bobs Jackplate
-Avenir tournament seats
-Transom mounted seat
-Deluxe console with standard grab rail & insulated LW
-ICOM VHF radio 
-Wet Sounds radio and 4 speakers 
-Extended/wider gunnels with rod holders underneath 
-Insulated rear LW
-Insulated large box at the front deck
-8’ front deck
-2 custom built rod lockers with hangers and tubes
-Swim platform 
-Under gunnel lighting 
-Aluminum work all rhino coated (too much aluminum work to list!)
-Custom decal package for boat, motor & PP’s.

Boat will be battleship grey & black on the hull, battleship grey console, light grey deck with battleship & black webbing. The graphics will all be in “hoe-grabber blue” (yes, that’s the name lol) and carbon fiber black.

I’m super stoked as this will be my first brand new boat and completely custom built to my specs. I really appreciate all the guys that have provided input and sea testing of the boat. This is going to be a long 10-11 months waiting to get it built.

Thanks for reading and here’s a sketch showing the layout of the new rig. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Awesome! I'm excited for you.
.....so hard to admit that that Haynie was the right choice for ya. But high five I know you will be super pleased for many years!


----------



## DUKFVR2 (Sep 12, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Congratulations for sure! Looks like you'll be well motivated to complete some jobs for years to come!
Cheer


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

Congrats to you. My neighbor has one and he sure is pleased with his. It is a beast of a boat. Pretty sure you can have a make shift dance floor with the amount of deck space on that rig.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Congrats!

My HO has a forward deck with a storage and hatch design you might be interested in. It has more doors and compartments and seems unique as I’ve not seen any other Magnums or HO’s with this design. Reach out to me if you’d like to learn more.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

habanerojooz said:


> Congrats!
> 
> My HO has a forward deck with a storage and hatch design you might be interested in. It has more doors and compartments and seems unique as I’ve not seen any other Magnums or HO’s with this design. Reach out to me if you’d like to learn more.


PM sent


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

congrats to you. I ordered a 25 Magnum April 23, Its like being pregnant now I just have to be patient for 9 months until the new baby gets here.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

blackjack runner said:


> Congrats to you. My neighbor has one and he sure is pleased with his. It is a beast of a boat. Pretty sure you can have a make shift dance floor with the amount of deck space on that rig.


lol, yes it will be a big front deck. I wanted those rod lockers (I’m crazy about having them) and they made the deck bigger.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

craig ellington said:


> congrats to you. I ordered a 25 Magnum April 23, Its like being pregnant now I just have to be patient for 9 months until the new baby gets here.


Nice & congrats to you too! And I know how you feel, it’s a long wait.

It will be interesting to see when our boats actually get finished. If they stay on schedule you should have yours a couple of weeks before mine.


----------



## Fasn8d (Dec 9, 2018)

Congrats on the new boat. Now for the hard part ( is it ready yet , is it ready yet ). I had to wait 11 months when my boat was built and it seem like it was taking foreverrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ol'possum (Jan 20, 2017)

new boat fever, dont let your BIL ding it


----------



## Huntandfishaggie (Nov 8, 2016)

That’s awesome. Congrats. Stoked for you. Nice boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

You are going to love it. I am really enjoying mine. They are the best riding bay boats I have been on. And they fish really well too.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

I like the color choice. Just got this one late April.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

It looks like a great combination! The only bubble buster I would throw out there is that the 250 ProXS isn’t going to be heavy enough or have enough power to get the bow lifted on it. I have a 350 on mine and it’s set up as a tail dragger. When the prop is worn, it still isn’t the easiest to get the bow up. They get a little wet when the bow won’t lift against the trim tabs.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> It looks like a great combination! The only bubble buster I would throw out there is that the 250 ProXS isn’t going to be heavy enough or have enough power to get the bow lifted on it. I have a 350 on mine and it’s set up as a tail dragger. When the prop is worn, it still isn’t the easiest to get the bow up. They get a little wet when the bow won’t lift against the trim tabs.


I rode on Epi Garza’s 25 Mag with a 250 Pro on it. We ran out of clear lake towards the ship channel in solid 2 chop (more like rollers) on a 25mph day at 40-45mph just bc we could. That 250 won’t hinder that boat. And I want the best draft possible. You give up a lot with a Verado hanging off the back. We legitimately got his boat up in 11.5”. It was soft bottom, but that’s impressive.

Granted, I’ll have a larger front deck on mine, but it shouldn’t be a problem. And the 250 will still get me upper 50’s, that’s more than enough.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Jkmoore03 said:


> I rode on Epi Garza’s 25 Mag with a 250 Pro on it. We ran out of clear lake towards the ship channel in solid 2 chop (more like rollers) on a 25mph day at 40-45mph just bc we could. That 250 won’t hinder that boat. And I want the best draft possible. You give up a lot with a Verado hanging off the back. We legitimately got his boat up in 11.5”. It was soft bottom, but that’s impressive.
> 
> Granted, I’ll have a larger front deck on mine, but it shouldn’t be a problem. And the 250 will still get me upper 50’s, that’s more than enough.


These boats are pretty weight sensitive in the bow. I’d say it should be a 53-55mph boat, which is still faster than you can run most days on Galveston Bay. You are very correct about the draft and Verado. That 250 will definitely reduce the draft. That dance floor up front will help a lot too.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> These boats are pretty weight sensitive in the bow. I’d say it should be a 53-55mph boat, which is still faster than you can run most days on Galveston Bay. You are very correct about the draft and Verado. That 250 will definitely reduce the draft. That dance floor up front will help a lot too.


This boat was designed to get me the best draft I could out of a big V hull, bust chop better than a Cat hull, but still give me the fishable space of large cat. And of course, store my rods. I absolutely hate toting rods in the truck every time I want to go fishing.

If Chris’s Marine could have come up with another option for the rod lockers I would have cut down the front deck some, but they didn’t have any.


----------



## ReelSkydrol (May 21, 2021)

Jkmoore,
All I have to say and agree, the 3hr sit down I experienced last week was the best of all 6+ previous experiences ordering a new boat!
That alone… sold. No extra pitty $100 charges for additional mods or custom from original….
Love my experience and my family with me enjoyed it too with no feeling of uncomfortableness!
Thank for sharing! 
Well worth the wait !


----------



## CnovakHFD (May 4, 2021)

Not saying it isn’t possible, but I don’t see that boat getting up in 11.5 in. Haynie claims the draft is 11 in, not sure on the setup to get that measurement. Cousin runs a 23 mag and it will barely idle though that shallow water. And needs quite a bit more to get up. He gave up a lot of fishing area from previous boat. Overall a decent boat, decent ride, not the stablest boat when drifting, Finish isn’t that great For the cost. My buddies 2003 Bigfoot was a awesome boat compared to the new ones.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Jkmoore03 said:


> This boat was designed to get me the best draft I could out of a big V hull, bust chop better than a Cat hull, but still give me the fishable space of large cat. And of course, store my rods. I absolutely hate toting rods in the truck every time I want to go fishing.
> 
> If Chris’s Marine could have come up with another option for the rod lockers I would have cut down the front deck some, but they didn’t have any.


I’m certainly not knocking your choice, I was just letting you know the characteristics of the hull that I have learned from having mine. A big front deck is nice to have for sure and the way your boat is set up, you should be able to float into a lot of places you don’t belong lol. I know from experience. It will definitely ride like a caddy wherever you’re headed.
Haynies don’t like running slow either. Yours should do better at lower speeds though so canals won’t be the nail brighter they are in mine.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

JetTech787 said:


> Jkmoore,
> All I have to say and agree, the 3hr sit down I experienced last week was the best of all 6+ previous experiences ordering a new boat!
> That alone… sold. No extra pitty $100 charges for additional mods or custom from original….
> Love my experience and my family with me enjoyed it too with no feeling of uncomfortableness!
> ...


That’s great man. I’m excited for y’all!


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

CnovakHFD said:


> Not saying it isn’t possible, but I don’t see that boat getting up in 11.5 in. Haynie claims the draft is 11 in, not sure on the setup to get that measurement. Cousin runs a 23 mag and it will barely idle though that shallow water. And needs quite a bit more to get up. He gave up a lot of fishing area from previous boat. Overall a decent boat, decent ride, not the stablest boat when drifting, Finish isn’t that great For the cost. My buddies 2003 Bigfoot was a awesome boat compared to the new ones.


I told Epi when we did it I should have recorded it. I measured the water to the mud with his Check-it stick. It was 11.5”. We slung some mud no doubt about it, but the boat got up. Definitely wouldn’t have done that on hard bottom. And again, that’s a 25 Mag with a light 250 Pro XS, small front deck, and not a lot of aluminum work etc. The boat isn’t heavy for its size and balanced well. And obviously the motor was all the way up on the jackplate and trimmed up. It’s an extreme scenario for that rig, but I’m willing to pay for the fuel and the day out on the water in that same boat if it fails to do it again.

And as for stability, the Magnum is a very stable boat. If you’re comparing a pad V hull to say a Shallow Sport X3, then no it wouldn’t be as stable. But the magnum is a wide boat with a big footprint. Nothing unstable about it for sure. Especially not compared to other V hulls.

There’s a list of guys as long as my arm right here 2cool that can attest I was the biggest anti Haynie fan out there. I thought they were finished out rough (they definitely aren’t the most refined boat out there) and over priced for what they were. I finally went and spent some time on them in the water in rough conditions and I couldn’t argue against them anymore. For a solid ride (like Cadillac smooth) and setup to fish you can’t get much better. And that’s coming firm a guy that’s going from an expensive Shallow Sport to a Haynie. But to each their own.

btw, the pic shows exactly where we got up in 11.5”.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

The other consideration with adding weight to the bow is your fuel consumption. I watch my fuel burn pretty closely and at cruise speed I burn 2 gallons per hour more with 1 average sized adult sitting on the front deck. Many people don't run their boats enough for that to matter but to me it makes a big difference. It would cost me over $2k a year in additional fuel to add 150-200# of weight to the bow. That is why I don't have a cooler up there by the front deck like alot of folks do and I kept my front deck pretty small. I also keep lighter stuff stowed up front and any heavier gear lives in the back and under the console.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

I think we are splitting hairs here. A liner boat like a 24-25’ Pathfinder, Shearwater or Nautic Star are all 2400-2900lbs on the hull (not counting motor) with massive capped front decks. The magnum with a standard hull (no large front deck like I’m adding) is 2150lbs. I doubt I’ll be over the weight of any of the before mentioned boats with the extra decking to allow for the rod lockers. And most of those other boats are running 250-300hp motors. The 250 Pro XS nets 268hp at the prop which is plenty. I bet I’ll safely be at 2.5 or more mpg depending on how I run it. I’m not a speed demon and want more draft out of a boat. This Haynie will still be lighter than a Pathfinder or Shearwater with more displacement too.

And physics (center of mass) says the boat will still be balanced with a pivot point on center being at the console allowing the motor to lift the bow just fine and ride on the pad. Will it take more energy to lift a heavier boat (mine with a bigger bow), absolutely. But once it’s on pad the efficiencies are back. Remember most guys put big heavy non-fuel efficient 350hp engines on their haynies. Those motors aren’t designed to get you better fuel consumption, just more HP and speed.

Plus Chris says it will work, so 😎

Seriously though guys, I appreciate the feedback and what everyone is seeing out of their boats. The cool thing about a Haynie is that everyone one of them is built completely to the owners specs and no 2 are exactly the same. It’s very hard to compare any 2 Haynies since they can be configured so differently. SGrem, Davidsel47, Tommy261 and others on here know I can order/buy whatever I want, and this boat was meticulously built just how I want to fish and run. I promise I’ll post up some real world numbers of how it performs when I get it, in about 10 more months 🤦🏻‍♂️

Thanks guys and sorry for being long winded.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

It sounds like you have it all figured out for your uses and needs. It should be a great boat. Splitting hairs is what we do best when it comes to boats.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Jkmoore03 said:


> I think we are splitting hairs here. A liner boat like a 24-25’ Pathfinder, Shearwater or Nautic Star are all 2400-2900lbs on the hull (not counting motor) with massive capped front decks. The magnum with a standard hull (no large front deck like I’m adding) is 2150lbs. I doubt I’ll be over the weight of any of the before mentioned boats with the extra decking to allow for the rod lockers. And most of those other boats are running 250-300hp motors. The 250 Pro XS nets 268hp at the prop which is plenty. I bet I’ll safely be at 2.5 or more mpg depending on how I run it. I’m not a speed demon and want more draft out of a boat. This Haynie will still be lighter than a Pathfinder or Shearwater with more displacement too.
> 
> And physics (center of mass) says the boat will still be balanced with a pivot point on center being at the console allowing the motor to lift the bow just fine and ride on the pad. Will it take more energy to lift a heavier boat (mine with a bigger bow), absolutely. But once it’s on pad the efficiencies are back. Remember most guys put big heavy non-fuel efficient 350hp engines on their haynies. Those motors aren’t designed to get you better fuel consumption, just more HP and speed.
> 
> ...


It’s definitely going to be a nice rig. I bet your fuel mileage will be closer to 3.5 depending on how fast you like to cruise. They’re pretty efficient hulls for how big they are. That V8 is going to have a ridiculous holeshot so make sure everyone who doesn’t want to get wet is ready lol.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> It’s definitely going to be a nice rig. I bet your fuel mileage will be closer to 3.5 depending on how fast you like to cruise. They’re pretty efficient hulls for how big they are. That V8 is going to have a ridiculous holeshot so make sure everyone who doesn’t want to get wet is ready lol.


That’s good to know. 3.5mpg would be great.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

4 mpg at 40 mph with a 300 diesel on a 25 magnum. Engine weighs 860 pounds.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Diesel outboard is cool. And the Magnum is a great choice for that. Such an interesting combo.

But definitely not for the OP who wants the best possible draft at rest.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Ya I’m a diesel fan, have only driven diesel trucks for the last 25+ years and would love a diesel outboard. But, they are cost and weight prohibited right now. I went with the Merc Pro XS over the Vrod due to weight, and that diesel is 200lbs more than the Vrod. 

I think a diesel outboard would be great for an offshore boat. That fuel mileage is great.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

freespool said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What you just did to my head is not cool sir. That’s an awesome rig! What’s draft? 18”ish with motor up?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Glad you found what you wanted! That's the hardest part of having a new boat built.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Trouthunter said:


> Glad you found what you wanted! That's the hardest part of having a new boat built.


Man it really is. This is the first boat I’ve boat new and built from the ground up. Haynie and Tran are part of the rare few boat makers that let you spec every detail out on a boat. When you buy used or one already rigged out you don’t think about all the little details that go into putting one together. But it was a fun process and I appreciate everyone’s input.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Very cool setup... Any updates??? Due date is almost upon us!


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

JefeRuiz said:


> Very cool setup... Any updates??? Due date is almost upon us!


It goes into mold on the 28th. Hoping now all the accessories are available and no further delays. It's been a long 10 months!


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Going to have to wait another 10 months for the motor to get here! 🤣 🤣


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Is it for sale? I heard rumors it's for sale?? Or is that just hot air???


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Sgrem said:


> Is it for sale? I heard rumors it's for sale?? Or is that just hot air???


I bet he could put it up for 125K and it would sell!


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Davidsel47 said:


> I bet he could put it up for 125K and it would sell!


The gas prices are going to knock boat values in the head pretty hard.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> The gas prices are going to knock boat values in the head pretty hard.


heck no, they will probably start sending out stimulus checks soon. 🤣🤣


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Sgrem said:


> Is it for sale? I heard rumors it's for sale?? Or is that just hot air???


It just might get sold before I take possession. Prices have risen since I locked mine in last year and I’ve been offered $20k for my spot in line plus the cost of the rig. That’s hard to turn down.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> The gas prices are going to knock boat values in the head pretty hard.


nah. Everyone has been waiting and speculating that boat prices would drop for 2 years now and all they’ve done is increase. Same with trucks. I went to order a new F350 today and prices have jumped in the last two months, they aren’t dealing and you’ll be waiting months to get one.

The best we can hope for at this point is to see prices level out. I wouldn’t bank on them falling anytime soon for anything.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Jkmoore03 said:


> nah. Everyone has been waiting and speculating that boat prices would drop for 2 years now and all they’ve done is increase. Same with trucks. I went to order a new F350 today and prices have jumped in the last two months, they aren’t dealing and you’ll be waiting months to get one.
> 
> The best we can hope for at this point is to see prices level out. I wouldn’t bank on them falling anytime soon for anything.


Regardless of fuel prices, we have to have vehicles, however, that cuts into fishing money. I put $227 worth of diesel in my truck last week. About to do it again. Filling up a fuel tank that is 70-500 gallons really stings.

I talked to Kevin and Phil Broussard today and they said fuel is eating them alive. Offshore trips are up to about $3500 for CCs and $7500 for sportfishers thanks to fuel.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jkmoore03 said:


> It just might get sold before I take possession. Prices have risen since I locked mine in last year and I’ve been offered $20k for my spot in line plus the cost of the rig. That’s hard to turn down.



If you dont take that $20k just go look in the mirror and slap yourself


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

saltwatersensations said:


> If you dont take that $20k just go look in the mirror and slap yourself


If I didn't want a boat that would be a no brainer. However, my new boat (specked out exactly the same) is over $20k more than what I locked in the price for last May. I called Eric at Chris' Marine to check on cost and I would actually lose money by selling it pre-built and ordering another one 🥴

that's not to say I don't sell it when it comes in though if it will bring more 😜


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jkmoore03 said:


> If I didn't want a boat that would be a no brainer. However, my new boat (specked out exactly the same) is over $20k more than what I locked in the price for last May. I called Eric at Chris' Marine to check on cost and I would actually lose money by selling it pre-built and ordering another one 🥴
> 
> that's not to say I don't sell it when it comes in though if it will bring more 😜



Its nuts aint it


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

saltwatersensations said:


> Its nuts aint it


Mine keeps going up in value. I think it’s worth around $70k now. I bet it was roughly $61-62k new.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

saltwatersensations said:


> Its nuts aint it


yes sir. If my last boat hadn't been paid for and skyrocketed in value to being worth more used than what I paid for it, I wouldn't be in a position to buy the new one now.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

There’s people selling 3-4 year old offshore boats and making enough to buy brand new boats in cash.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I sold my 10 year old Haynie Cat for $3500 more than I paid for it last fall... bet it would've brought even more now.

Crazy what boats are selling for now.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

All bubbles eventually pop, the timing is the hard part. This will be no different.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

20k is a lot but agree if you're going to buy another Haynie doesn't make sense. Majek Illusions & M2's are no where near as popular as Haynie boats but Premier Yamaha in Aransas has a whole yard full of Majeks just sitting including a 2021 that they've had since last September. This weekend I saw at least 8 new Illusions in their yard collecting dust. That's something I haven't seen in a couple of years.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Jerry713 said:


> 20k is a lot but agree if you're going to buy another Haynie doesn't make sense. Majek Illusions & M2's are no where near as popular as Haynie boats but Premier Yamaha in Aransas has a whole yard full of Majeks just sitting including a 2021 that they've had since last September. This weekend I saw at least 8 new Illusions in their yard collecting dust. That's something I haven't seen in a couple of years.


I think its like 90-100k for a decked out M2..great boat but thats just nuts


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Lone-Star said:


> I think its like 90-100k for a decked out M2..great boat but thats just nuts


Yeah it's crazy. Over 100k for a basic rigged 25' illusion. It needs to level off at some point. Hopefully it already has.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Jkmoore03 said:


> This boat was designed to get me the best draft I could out of a big V hull, bust chop better than a Cat hull, but still give me the fishable space of large cat. And of course, store my rods. I absolutely hate toting rods in the truck every time I want to go fishing.
> 
> If Chris’s Marine could have come up with another option for the rod lockers I would have cut down the front deck some, but they didn’t have any.


How many "K's" is a boat like that gonna run?


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Waymore said:


> How many "K's" is a boat like that gonna run?


Ordered probably 80 offered probably 100


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

103 k's gets you one from the classifieds


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

reelthreat said:


> Ordered probably 80 offered probably 100


 Pretty close, it was 82 and some change.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Waymore said:


> How many "K's" is a boat like that gonna run?


a little over $82k


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Jkmoore03 said:


> a little over $82k


Hope you get it soon and start enjoying,


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Waymore said:


> Hope you get it soon and start enjoying,


me too. It’s been almost a year already with no boat!


----------



## mactx812 (Aug 1, 2011)

Jkmoore03 said:


> Well folks, through much debate, analyzing, discussions with friends and fellow 2coolers, and yes eating crow on how I would never buy a Haynie; I went down to Chris’s Marine last Friday and specked out a new Haynie 25 Magnum and gave them a deposit.
> 
> What I’ve learned (the hard way) is that Haynie’s might not be the most refined boats out there, they are definitely well built vessels designed for fishing. The Magnum is also a rough water eating machine (Epi Garza proved that to me in his 25 Mag in 22-25mph Galveston Bay conditions) and runs like a Caddy. It’s definitely a functional boat
> 
> ...


Welcome to club Haynie


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

I was thinking of selling my 2017 24HO and ordering a 23Mag. Wish I had pulled the trigger last year! Oh well....


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Update on the new boat.

Just talked to Chris' Marine. My boat didn’t go into mold last week due to some delays (gel coat issues on another mold), but is scheduled for next week. The hull should be finished around the 27th and then I can go down to finalize the layout and get it rigged. They also said my motor and trailer were put on order and reserved when I signed the papers (meaning when a new motor comes in now it's held for me, doing that for all new builds) and they are getting most accessories in about a week. So hopefully I have a new boat in 2 months. 🤞

For those ordering a new boat now, don’t expect to have it until late summer or fall of 2023. Mine will have been at least 13 months by the time I get it. Assuming there aren’t more delays.


----------



## ReelSkydrol (May 21, 2021)

Great News, 
Been following your build comments since your order was placed 1 week apart from my 23Cat order, at this point we hope to have ours by Summer! 
Chris and his team have been doing their best with limited supply resources!


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

JetTech787 said:


> Great News,
> Been following your build comments since your order was placed 1 week apart from my 23Cat order, at this point we hope to have ours by Summer!
> Chris and his team have been doing their best with limited supply resources!


have they given you a timeline on yours as far as where it is in the process?


----------



## terryeric470 (9 mo ago)

hello


----------



## ReelSkydrol (May 21, 2021)

Jkmoore03 said:


> have they given you a timeline on yours as far as where it is in the process?





Jkmoore03 said:


> have they given you a timeline on yours as far as where it is in the process?


Latest I have heard is getting mold started next week, so it’s progress.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

JetTech787 said:


> Latest I have heard is getting mold started next week, so it’s progress.


Keep me posted. I’ll be curious to see which one of us gets completed first lol


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Well folks after almost a year, my new magnum came out of the mold. Now on to the rigging hassles. Everything is pretty much available except for motors. I had it specked for a 300 Pro XS, but as stated in another post I may have to go with a different motor due to availability.


----------



## ReelSkydrol (May 21, 2021)

Very nice rig!


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Im really digging them colors!


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Davidsel47 said:


> Im really digging them colors!


Thanks. It’ll look a lot better once it’s dressed out and has graphics. I did the upgraded graphics package, everything will be dressed in “hoegrabber” blue


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

All


Jkmoore03 said:


> Thanks. It’ll look a lot better once it’s dressed out and has graphics. I did the upgraded graphics package, everything will be dressed in “hoegrabber” blue


All it needs now is a 350 zuke and a sticker that says “Notorious Guide Service” on the console 🤣🤣 seriously though, I like the gray bottom vs the black gives the colors depth.


----------



## Dphillips (8 mo ago)

I own a 23 Magnum 2021 w/300HP Merc, I suggest getting a Bigger motor. w/25ft. When my boat loaded w/fuel and two guys is does about 55-60MPH. Ounce you to get used to the speed you want more. I would go w/350 or even 450 for a boat that size.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> All
> 
> All it needs now is a 350 zuke and a sticker that says “Notorious Guide Service” on the console 🤣🤣 seriously though, I like the gray bottom vs the black gives the colors depth.



If Barlow wants to pay for the advertisement I’ll put a sticker on there 😜


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Jkmoore03 said:


> If Barlow wants to pay for the advertisement I’ll put a sticker on there 😜


He doesn’t even advertise on his own boat. When he gets back, we all need to converge on his house with booze and food lol


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> He doesn’t even advertise on his own boat. When he gets back, we all need to converge on his house with booze and food lol


I’m down with that


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Well, after 17 months my new Magnum is ready. The last thing they have to do is install the seats and cushions, but said I should be able to pick it up Saturday. This has been the longest year and a half of my life lol 

I’ve attached some preview pics of them sea trialing it today without the seats. I’ll post some final pics when I go pick it up.


----------



## ReelSkydrol (May 21, 2021)

Looks great, Awesome! I know the feeling of the waiting, well deserved, Congrats again!


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations just in time for the fall season, enjoy!


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Jkmoore03 said:


> Well, after 17 months my new Magnum is ready. The last thing they have to do is install the seats and cushions, but said I should be able to pick it up Saturday. This has been the longest year and a half of my life lol
> 
> I’ve attached some preview pics of them sea trialing it today without the seats. I’ll post some final pics when I go pick it up.


Freaking awesome man! When I get home for good, we’ll kidnap TB and take it for a fish slaying.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> Freaking awesome man! When I get home for good, we’ll kidnap TB and take it for a fish slaying.


Definitely


----------



## Fishy Eye (Sep 2, 2015)

Awesome boat! Beautiful.


----------



## Skywagon (Jun 29, 2018)

Thats an awesome rig. That would make a man proud.


----------



## WhenICan (Mar 2, 2010)

That’s a fine looking boat. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Skywagon (Jun 29, 2018)

Love that Speed over Ground number. Did you go with Lithium for the trolling motor or more conventional?


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

That's an awesome looking rig, glad your finally getting it.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Skywagon said:


> Love that Speed over Ground number. Did you go with Lithium for the trolling motor or more conventional?


I went with conventional batteries for now. I’ll definitely upgrade to lithiums when these wear out. I also want the power pole charge system with them and I wasn’t ready to spend and extra $5-6k on that setup right now.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Great looking boat and congrats on being able to hold out. That couldn't have been very easy. I'm looking to custom build a boat as well (albeit a different manufacturer) and I'm curious about the power poles being mounted to the jack plate. What made you want to mount them there versus mounting them to the boat itself (what seems to be the more common placement)? Are there advantages to doing that or is it more of a preference of looks? I like that look, but wasn't sure what additional advantages come with that mounting location or why you may have chosen to do it that way. Is there a particular jack plate you have to purchase in order to do that or will it work on any jack plate?

Congrats again!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Mounting to jackplate is great to not put extra holes in the hull.

The only issue with Jack plate mount is if your hull has a deep key slot which wouldn't allow for that mounting method.

Also if you have too much boarding ladder in the way sometimes poses a space problem.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

wfishtx said:


> Great looking boat and congrats on being able to hold out. That couldn't have been very easy. I'm looking to custom build a boat as well (albeit a different manufacturer) and I'm curious about the power poles being mounted to the jack plate. What made you want to mount them there versus mounting them to the boat itself (what seems to be the more common placement)? Are there advantages to doing that or is it more of a preference of looks? I like that look, but wasn't sure what additional advantages come with that mounting location or why you may have chosen to do it that way. Is there a particular jack plate you have to purchase in order to do that or will it work on any jack plate?
> 
> Congrats again!


There’s a couple of big advantages to mounting off the jack plate vs directly to the transom. The main one is less holes thru the hull. If you need to work on/repair a PP or bracket you can easily unbolt it from the jack plate bracket without worry. The extra setback off the jack plate also helps with anchoring. If you have a swim platform they also give you more room and people tend to not grab them as a handle when getting into or out of the boat. They also give you more room for casting being hugged up by the motor vs out at each end of the transom sticking up. Checkout the pic of the other boat in the background of mine. It has them transom mounted and they definitely stick out and are more in the way. 

I’ve had them both ways and prefer the jack plate mount much more. And yes, there is an additional bracket you need to mount them to the jack plate.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

I really appreciate the feedback and insight. Definitely going to consider the jack plate mounted power poles on my boat for sure. I really like the look and the functionality seems to be better with them mounted that way.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Jkmoore03 said:


> There’s a couple of big advantages to mounting off the jack plate vs directly to the transom. The main one is less holes thru the hull. If you need to work on/repair a PP or bracket you can easily unbolt it from the jack plate bracket without worry. The extra setback off the jack plate also helps with anchoring. If you have a swim platform they also give you more room and people tend to not grab them as a handle when getting into or out of the boat. They also give you more room for casting being hugged up by the motor vs out at each end of the transom sticking up. Checkout the pic of the other boat in the background of mine. It has them transom mounted and they definitely stick out and are more in the way.
> 
> I’ve had them both ways and prefer the jack plate mount much more. And yes, there is an additional bracket you need to mount them to the jack plate.


That's pretty slick! Out of the way and setting the engine back. I'm not far from having to replace my PP. Going to look into this.


----------

